
A Scary Reality (of Unemployment in US) - ph0rque
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/11/opinion/11herbert.html?_r=2&hp
======
bsaunder
Okay, a good rant. How about some solutions?

Unfortunately it's not just about creating jobs. Those jobs need to create
value. The hard part is creating the types of jobs that can make use of the
large underutilized work force.

Perhaps building rail lines, renovating our libraries and schools, improving
airports and shipping ports, fixing our bridges and overpasses. Maybe
constructing elderly care facilities or power transmission lines.

The author would get more traction by suggesting solutions.

